# Army units...



## Coniar (10 Aug 2002)

Well I know some basics but I would like to know the exact orgonization of the Canadian military or a link to a site that has it. names of formations number of people ect ect.. that kinds stuff anyone now where I can find out???

Coniar


----------



## Gorgo (11 Aug 2002)

My friend, I think a lot of people would like to know that!

Cheers!

Fred


----------



## Coniar (12 Aug 2002)

stepped into classified territory here have I??? Ill take anything I can get just basic organization not actual numbers of guys or anything, that cant be classified can it??? how many in a regiment how many regiments In a division ect ect...

Coniar


----------



## SNoseworthy (12 Aug 2002)

The best I can do is point you to the OOB discussion that happened some itme back at my board:

 http://pub120.ezboard.com/fcanadianpolitics11888frm4.showMessage?topicID=753.topic 

Refer to the post by DaveAAA.


----------



## Sharpey (12 Aug 2002)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/organ/armystructure/struct_index_e.html 

 http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA_HQ/LFCA/English/Organization2/LFCA_e.pdf 

Try these Coniar. Has links to each area, and goes into flow charts for each Brigade and each Regiment for each Brigade. I think this is what you are after.


----------



## Coniar (20 Aug 2002)

Thanks...


----------

